# Problemas de ganancia en amplificador casero



## juan.dlso (Jun 30, 2009)

Situo el tema acá porque me parece que el problema viene por el lado del PREAMPLIFICADOR.
Resulta que armé un amplificador para bajo de 40w.
Cuando lo conecto a la pc (con pre y todo) suena extremadamente alto... pero cuando conecto el bajo no tira un caraj*.
Investigando me dijeron que era porque la pc tenia más ganancia de salida, o algo similar. Por lo tanto, tenia que darle más ganancia a la etapa del pre.

Me recomendaron hacer este mini circuito que va en el cable, pero yo lo haria dentro del cabezal, antes de entrar al pre.
http://www.till.com/articles/PreampCable/index.html







Mi pregunta es, si empleo este circuito, la pata del transistor que va a la pata 2 del jack XLR sería la pata por donde tendria que alimentar el circuito?
Me recomiendan alguna otra cosa para poder darle más ganancia al equipo?

Gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2009)

si haces ese circuito el conector xlr lo tienes que conectar a una entrada con Phantom


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Claro. Dentro de la página que puse hay otro esquemático, que sería el circuito que sigue y se "engancha" a este, para obviar las entradas XLR (usaré plugs 1/4'' normales como los de pedales de guitarra).

Si esta opción no es buena, recomendás alguna otra?
Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Mhhhh....
Posteá el esquema del pre que ya tiene tu amplificador (si posteás el pre Y el amplificador, mejor). Me da la impresión de que más que el circuito que planteás, lo que necesitás es acomodar el que tenés y nada más.

Por otro lado, si tenés un amplificador de bajo que *sólo* funciona con un determinado cable... Lindo problema vas a tener si no transportás las dos cosas.

Saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Mhhhh....
> Posteá el esquema del pre que ya tiene tu amplificador (si posteás el pre Y el amplificador, mejor). Me da la impresión de que más que el circuito que planteás, lo que necesitás es acomodar el que tenés y nada más.
> 
> Por otro lado, si tenés un amplificador de bajo que *sólo* funciona con un determinado cable... Lindo problema vas a tener si no transportás las dos cosas.
> ...


El preamp que realizé fue el siguiente:
http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm
La potencia la dan 2 TDA2050 en bridge.
Adjunto la foto de la potencia.

Por el tema del cable, la idea justamente no es hacer el circuito en el cable, sino en el cabezal del amplificador.
Estoy seguro que todo anda muy bien porque el amplificador con la PC anda excelente, y tira un volumen ENORME. Todos los controles del pre (agudos, medios, graves, etc) funcionan a la perfección. Por eso me llama la atención que con un instrumento funcione con tan poco volumen.

Gracias desde ya.
Juan.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok. En el pre que armaste, ¿usaste algún reemplazo? y sobre todo, ¿qué valor usaste en R3? (si ponés los colores que tiene la resistencia, mejor).

Te lo pregunto porque parecería ser que es una cuestión de impedancias de salida del bajo y de entrada del pre. Ah, y Carlitosferar armó este mismo pre y sé que tuvo algún problema en un momento, pero lo solucionó (no sé exactamente cómo ni cuál era el problema). Él te puede comentar los resultados que da.

Saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ok. En el pre que armaste, ¿usaste algún reemplazo? y sobre todo, ¿qué valor usaste en R3? (si ponés los colores que tiene la resistencia, mejor).
> 
> Te lo pregunto porque parecería ser que es una cuestión de impedancias de salida del bajo y de entrada del pre. Ah, y Carlitosferar armó este mismo pre y sé que tuvo algún problema en un momento, pero lo solucionó (no sé exactamente cómo ni cuál era el problema). Él te puede comentar los resultados que da.
> 
> Saludos


Exactamente lo mismo me dijeron, problemas de impedancas.
Dicha resistencia es de 1M, cuyos colores son MARRON NEGRO VERDE.
No usé ningún reemplazo.

En cuanto pueda contacto a Carlitosferar entonces.
Muchas gracias por la buena onda.
Juan.


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2009)

le metiste un mega donde van 2,2 k, ahi esta la ganancia que te falta 

saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> le metiste un mega donde van 2,2 k, ahi esta la ganancia que te falta
> 
> saludos


Según el esquemático, R3 es de 1M.
http://www.albertkreuzer.com/pics/el/pre/schem/preamp_sch21.gif

O cuál es la resistencia que decís vos?
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Aaaajá...
No me gustó que estuviera bien la R3 :x 
Era más fácil si estaba cambiada...

Si tenés ganas de experimentar un poco, cambiá C1 por uno más grande (por favor, decime que el numerito que lleva en el frente), o ponele otro/s igaul/es en paralelo. Con un poco de suerte ese es el que te está recortando la señal.

Podés probar también de meterle la señal directamente al nodo que forman R1, R2 y C1.

Si funciona con una de esas dos, vamos bien y se arregla en un segundo. Y no te olvides de postear el número que dice el condensador y de qué tipo es (electrolítico, cerámico, poliester...)

Saludos


----------



## ivankr (Jul 1, 2009)

Ese circuito no lleva fuente de alimentación?


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Creo que encontramos el problemín... C1 es de 0,47 nanos, o es lo mismo 470 pF.. cuando en realidad el esquema marca que C1 tiene que ser de 470 *nF*, o 470000 *pF*. La nomenclatura del capacitor (es cerámico) es 471.

Será este el problema?
Por el tema de la alimentación, si, este pre se alimenta con +-15v

Gracias a todos!


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Perfecto. Cambié el capacitor y el volumen es MUCHO mayor... aún así sigo notando que falta un poco de volumen, pero creo que ya viene por el lado del diseño de la caja. Es una caja 4x10, que no tiene bass reflex, y creo que es por eso que algunos sonidos quedan atrapados, sobre todo los graves.

Muchas gracias a todos.
Voy a ver si puedo sacarle un poco más de volúmen.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahí está por lo menos UN problema (y supongo que el más grande). Quizá sea el único.

Con 0n47 y R3 se forma un filtro pasaaltos con una f-3dB de 346,5Hz (ahí se escucha a mitad de volumen). Recién las frecuencias de ≈700Hz para arriba se van a escuchar sin atenuación. Eso para un bajo es malo...
Con uno de 470nf la frecuencia se corre a 0,3465Hz y cualquier cosa por encima de 1Hz (menos en realidad) ya va a pasar sin problemas por el filtrito.

Poné uno del valor adecuado (¡que diga 474!) y probá. Después contá cómo te fue.


Saludos


EDIT: Bueno, te adelantaste a mi respuesta. Felicitaciones por tu amplificador funcionando. Lo que comentás de la caja... Habrá que verlo y sobre todo ver qué respuesta tienen los parlantes.


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la información, Cacho.
Cuántas cosas aprende uno día a día 

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

De nada Juan.

Si yo te ayudé, ahora te toca a vos: Hacé click en el link de mi firma y doná comida gratis para algún comedor infantil. No te lleva más de 5 segundos. Y si lo hacés todos los días (una vez por día), más comida para los que más lo necesitan.

Saludos


----------



## juan.dlso (Jul 1, 2009)

Si, lo había hecho antes cuando leí tu firma.
Ya lo pongo en favoritos para realizarlo a diario.

Gracias!


----------

